
Findographer - denemehack
http://www.findographer.com
======
gus_massa
(I guess this submission will be flagged, and I don't speak Turkish, but
anyway ...)

It's very strange that when you click in a category, the images that appear
are not related. I think you should try to improve the classification or tag
system.

~~~
denemehack
Thank you for your feedback, could you please let me know which category did
you click? let me check

~~~
gus_massa
IIRC, all of them. For example, the fist is "bebek"
[http://www.findographer.com/search?categoryId=1](http://www.findographer.com/search?categoryId=1)

Form the photography in the front page and how the word looks, I guess it's
"baby" (and google translation agree :) ) . If I have to describe the
photographs, I'd use 1:building 2:teacup 3:mirrors 4:lady . No baby there.

Also, to get more feedback add "Show HN:" in front of the title. Read the
guidelines
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)
"Show HN is for something you've made that other people can play with. HN
users can try it out, give you feedback, and ask questions in the thread."

~~~
denemehack
Hi again, we updated our site and also we added language selsection so you can
check our site in English. thanks

